
You’re Moving Abroad If So-And-So Gets Elected? Good Luck - tokenadult
https://psmag.com/oh-you-re-moving-abroad-if-so-and-so-gets-elected-good-luck-4fa319a55be9
======
maerF0x0
I find America's immigration to be similarly opaque and exclusionary, even
with highly sought skills. I can understand why some people would break the
law to enter a country, the legal methods are nearly impossible. And then,
ironically, US citizens think they can easily get citizenship elsewhere, only
to come face to face the difficulties that "illegals" have overcome.

Closed immigration policies lead to very negative effects, people who are
easily exploited, have no incentive to invest in their surroundings (because
its inherently a temporary place for them) and little incentive to become
"legal" after the fact (due to taxes etc).

Its sad we cannot just be citizens of planet earth, instead of jailed inmates
of small plots.

------
serge2k
> You need to be OK with paying taxes in two countries and to disclose all
> aspects of your life.”

Gotta love that US tax system.

If things go to shit I'm glad I can always bail back to Canada.

